# Selfmade Adapter: (Uralt)-Lautsprecherstecker - Klinke 3,5mm



## schachmat (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

meine Oma möchte eine alte Platte digitalisiert haben. Die Musik darauf gibts nicht als CD oder so, also muss ich als Enkel nen Adapterkabel von unserem Uralten Plattenspieler auf 3,5mm Klinke zusammenlöten. Am Plattenspieler sind zwei Anschlüsse für Rechts und Links. Diese Anschlüsse sind 2-polig und sehen ca. so aus (Profil):

||
||  O
||

Also ein etwas breiterer Teil mit einem Runden daneben. Die Lautsprecher brauchen keinen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss. Deswegen mache ich mir Sorgen, dass meine Soundkarte zu viel Strom oder so abbekommt. Plattenspieler und Lautsprecher sind mit 4Ohm gekennzeichnet (was auch immer das heisen mag)

Der breitere Teil bei diesen Steckern ist der Nullleiter/Minusleiter/geerdeter Leiter oder so. Auf dem anderen werden die Signale übertragen. 

Beim 3,5mm Klinkenstecker ist der Teil ganz vorne Links, der in der Mitte Rechts und der letzte dieser Nullleiter/Minusleiter/geerdeter Leiter...

Sind diese Angaben richtig, oder ist da irgendwas falsch?
Kann ich jetzt einfach die beiden Nulleiter der Stecker zu dem Nullleiter des Klinkensteckers zusammenlöten? und die beiden Signalanschlüsse auf die 2 am Klinkenstecker?
Muss ich einen Widerstand einlöten (wegen zu hoher Stromstärke oder so...)?

Mein Vadder meint zwar ich solls einfach so zusammenlöten, aber ich frag hier lieber noch mal nach, da ich das noch nicht so ganz verstehe


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2006)

Nein, bloß nicht !

Das ist ein LS(Lautsprecheranschluß), der zerfetzt Dir definitiv die SK.
Da liegt ein verstärktes Signal drauf. Wenn dieser Plattenspieler keinen
Line-Ausgang hat, dann musst Du einen anderen Plattenspieler benutzen.
Und einen Plattenspieler kann man auch nicht direkt an die SK anschließen,
da es eine komplette verbogene Frequenzkennung hat (RIAA) .

Also : Plattenspieler an Verstärker, Verstärker-Out(TapeRec zB ) an die SK.

mfg chmee


----------



## schachmat (27. Oktober 2006)

Oje... das is ja komplizierter, als ich dachte... ich glaub da isses noch einfacher, wenn ich das abgespielte einfach über Mikro aufnehm, oder? Verstärker haben wir nämlich nich


----------



## The_Maegges (27. Oktober 2006)

Über ein Mikro wird die Aufnahme sicherlich nicht allzudoll werden.
Zumal da jedes Störgeräusch in der Umgebung mitaufnimmst.

Ich würde eher zusehen, dass ich irgendwo einen Verstärker mit Phono-Eingang auftreibe, wenn auch nur leihweise.


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2006)

Da wärs billiger, nen Plattenspieler bei eBay abzugreifen inkl. nem Verstärker.

**EDIT**
Billiger bezüglich Qualität -  irgendwie falsch ausgedrückt  Eine Mikrofonaufnahme
von nem Plattenspieler, nee nee, das ist komplett unter aller Würde..

Oder irgendjemand im Freundeskreis wird doch noch nen Plattenspieler haben ?!

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (28. Oktober 2006)

Lag heute im Briefkasten:

ein Conrad-WerbeZettel. Da ist ein Plattenspieler mit USB-Anschluß drin.
Für ganze 17EUR. Das könnte das "schlechte Qualität"-Problem lösen.
http://www.conrad.de

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander Schuc (28. Oktober 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Lag heute im Briefkasten:
> 
> ein Conrad-WerbeZettel. Da ist ein Plattenspieler mit USB-Anschluß drin.
> Für ganze 17EUR. Das könnte das "schlechte Qualität"-Problem lösen.
> ...



Hi.

170 meinst du wohl? Oder gibts einen Druckfehler in der Werbung?

http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=302378

lg, Alex


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Oktober 2006)

Man könnte eventuell den Boxenausgang deines Plattenspieler an eine Hughes & Kettner RedBox anschliesen. Die Frage ist dann nur ob die Speakersimulation nicht den Sound komplett zerstört. Gitarrenboxen haben Grundsätzlich einen eher nicht wirklich tollen Sound (was für die Gitarre klanglich aber wieder ein Vorteil ist....)

Oder aber,man kann auch etwas selber basteln (was bestimmt um einiges günstiger ist) dazu bräuchte man im Prinzip nur einen Spannungsteiler, der das Lautsprechersignal auf Line Pegel runterdrückt. Und einen Übersteuerungsschutz.

Ich meine so eine Schaltung vor Jahren mal in einer Ausgabe von Elektor gesehen zu haben. Sollte es aber auch irgendwo anders zu finden geben. Ich finds nur grad nicht


----------



## chmee (28. Oktober 2006)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> 170 meinst du wohl? Oder gibts einen Druckfehler in der Werbung?
> 
> ...



Haha, da bin ich reingefallen ;(

Groß : 16,90 - Klein x10 - noch kleiner 169,-

mfg chmee


----------

